# Excel 2008 - Page breaks?



## Wisey! (Aug 22, 2007)

Does anyone know where the page break preview is in Excel 2008? I've searched and searched but i've only found infomation about Mac's. Sorry if this has been asked before, but I really can't find it. As my uni uses 2008, I thought i'd aquire it. It's completely stupid...



Thanks in advance!
Wisey


----------



## strjms72 (Aug 15, 2008)

try that: http://www.mackb.com/Uwe/Forum.aspx/excel/4516/Page-break-preview-in-Excel-2008

I 'm not good at it


----------



## Wisey! (Aug 22, 2007)

Sorry, I meant that I've only found info on Mac's and I'm looking for how to do it on a Windows PC (Vista). Should have been more specific.


Cheers for the reply though!
Wisey


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

try
View > Page Break Preview
that's the icon in the upper right of the Workbook Views part of the Views ribbon.

I'm transitioning from Office 2003 to Office 2007 and there are a lot of changes in where things are. Makes some of the stuff hard to find, and I have to open Help to get to some of them. Eventually I'll learn how to find everything i need.

(It's like going into your favorite grocery store and discovering they've rearranged everything, so now you can't find anything.)


----------



## Wisey! (Aug 22, 2007)

Ahhh, cheers, that seems to have done the trick!

Yeah, I got quite annoyed with it, otherwise I may have found that.



Thanks!
Wisey


----------

